# Variablen: unterschied zwischen Klassen und Instanzvariable



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe die VARIABLEN zusammengefasst weis aber nicht ob die eigenschaften stimmen. Könnte vielleicht kurz korrigieren, falls ich Fehler gemacht habe?

Instanzvaiable:
werden die Instanzvariable immer mit private deklariert? Die Instanzvariable werden immer im Parameter genutzt oder?



```
public class student {
 private string name;   // Instanzvariable name vom Typ String
 private string vorname; //Instanzvariable vorname vom Typ String
 
 public student (string name, string vorname) { //Konstuktor 
  this.name = name;
  this.vorname = vorname;
 }
}
```


Klassenvariable:
müssen explizit mit static deklariert werden, werden innerhalb des Rumpfes einer Klasse deklariert?

```
public class InstanzenZaehler {
    static int y;  //Klassenvariable wird deklariert
void drucke(){
System.out.println("Y: "+y);
}
}
```


Lokale Variable:
werden innerhalb einer Methode oder eines Blocks deklariert?


```
public static void main(String[]args){
int y;
}
```


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Klassen und Instanzvariable?


----------



## Marco13 (30. Jan 2010)

_werden die Instanzvariable immer mit private deklariert?_

Das müssen sie nicht, aber aus den aus der FAQ zu entnehmenden Gründen _sollten_ sie i.a. private sein.


_Die Instanzvariable werden immer im Parameter genutzt oder?_

Nein. Die Instanzvariablen bekommen of in "set"-Methoden einen Wert zugewiesen, der dort als Parameter übergeben wurde, aber das ist nicht zwingend oder notwendig oder so....


_Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Klassen und Instanzvariable?_

Bei der einen kann man über die Klasse zugreifen:
[c]Klasse.klassenVariable = 123;[/c]
bei der anderen nur über eine Instanz

```
Objekt objekt = new Objekt();
objekt.instanzVariable = 123;
```


----------



## babuschka (30. Jan 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> _werden die Instanzvariable immer mit private deklariert?_
> 
> Das müssen sie nicht, aber aus den aus der FAQ zu entnehmenden Gründen _sollten_ sie i.a. private sein.
> 
> ...



alles klar habs verstanden VIELEN DANK


----------

